
CEOs are getting more political, but consumers aren't buying it - spking
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-on-leadership-ceo-activism-20160630-snap-story.html
======
mordant
It's interesting that the most likely explanation, that these CEOs are simply
virtue-signaling to their bureaucratic masters in order to win favorable
regulatory treatment, wasn't on the survey.

